# Women's Paddling Group in Durango



## Midwest2West (Apr 17, 2008)

I just moved to Durango last September, and I've noticed that there are a lot of women kayakers here. I'd love to meet more of ya'll! So, I propose to start a women's paddling group in Durango.

I was thinking of a weekly or biweekly run after work on the Animas town run from 32nd to Santa Rita park. How about meeting this Thursday, 7/10 at 5:30pm at the Santa Rita gravel lot?

Although I am a kayaker, any craft is welcome, and any level paddler is welcome.

-Crystal


----------



## Midwest2West (Apr 17, 2008)

Right, I forgot to ask...any interest out there? So far there will be 3 of us there this Thursday.


----------

